# [H]: 2x Dark Vengeance DA. [W]: DV Chaos [USA]



## Russ1k (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello, I've recently acquired two Dark Vengeance sets and am looking to trade Dark Angel halves for more chaos. I live in the LA area and I am willing to mail within the US. PM me if interested

*all items have been traded*


----------

